# Verifying a Numbers matching 70 GTO



## djust (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello
new member here and am getting close to purchasing a 1970 GTO that is supposed to be a numbers matching car.
Its not an investment grade car but hopefully a nice driver.
One family owned 60k miles one repaint over the years around 1990, they swear the motor has never been out of the car and they have the PHS docs for it.
All of the numbers I have seem to line up with docs, the vin on the front of the engine matches, the casting number is right, don't have complete date code letters only a 1 and a 9 so I am hoping its for a 69.

The PHS shows it shipped to the dealer on sept of 69 must have been an early 70 model, the heads are date coded aug 69 vin number lines up with data tag built in Arlington TX.

The tag on the trans matches the vin.

I am not super concerned its a numbers matching car but want to get whats advertised so I am trying to figure out all the numbers.

The 2 things that are bothering me are the carb numbers and they are 07040263 which it appears quadrajet part numbers never started with a 0 and the date code on it is 2756 which is the 275th day of 76 but if it was built in 76 the part number would have had a 1 in front instead of a 0, I know there is something weird with it, more than likely its not original and even the seller admits the 3 at the end of the part number indicates it was for a manual trans car and this one is an auto.

The other thing is the date code of the data plate, I think it should be 3 digits and this one has 6 09then an 8 or 3 can't tell then 617 I think, does that make any sense to anybody.

Thanks for any info, like I said its a mid twenties car not an investment but I am trying to do due diligence and not make a mistake.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Post some pics of it when you can, love pictures. Good luck on your possible purchase.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

"The other thing is the date code of the data plate, I think it should be 3 digits and this one has 6 09then an 8 or 3 can't tell then 617 I think, does that make any sense to anybody."

Most likely 093 = 9th Month 3rd week which is the build date. "617" is unknown.

Carb # 07040263 shows up as the MT without the "0" preceding it, while automatic would be 7040264. Interesting. My guess would be that it is a factory replacement (service) carb made in 1976 or the center section is a factory replacement (service) piece used in rebuilding the carb. 

I know that Chevrolet put out factory service replacement carbs for the Holley used on their HP engines. Generally the Holley carb would have the same ID number as the original carb, just stamped with the date the carb was made, ie a 1969 396 780CFM would have the correct ID stamping to match the car/engine but have a later date stamp of 1972 making it a service replacement carb.


----------



## djust (Feb 11, 2018)

Heres a few pictures, one of the carb part number


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks nice.

Found this info: "The three main items, which seem to be of interest, are: (A) part number; (B) date code, and (C) *plant code*." I don't see the 2 letter plant code used on the carb. But this was part of the write up:"Most (not all) service dated replacement carburetors were not stamped with the plant code." 

So again, I would say it is a service replacement carb installed at some time during the car's life. Not something I would obsess over. :thumbsup:


----------



## djust (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Jim, the carb doesn't bother me but made me do a lot more research on the other numbers on the car and from what I can tell they all line up.

The main reason I was trying to figure out the carb was they are saying as far as they know its the original carb and it was rebuilt around 1990 or so but they know something is off with the numbers to.

I was going to use it as a bargaining tool but now I'm not sure I can. lol


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nearly all original manual transmission application Pontiac Qjets were serviced with an automatic numbered Qjet. The dealer tech simply plugged the AT vac modulator line with a rubber cap when he installed the SR numbered Q-jet on a manual trans equipped vehicle.. It was even that way with RA application Q-Jets. The 7028276 was the service replacement for the '68 usage RA Q-jets. The service replacement 7029270 was the SR for the '69 RA offerings. The Service Replacement 7041270 replaced the 7041267, 7041268, as well as 7041273 RA stick Q-jet. Have owned them all. The 7041263 is the only exception I've ever ran into to this "rule", that's because the original 1263 ('71 400 stick Q-jet) had a single booster ring main body. A SR dated 1263 version was mfged after the excess production of original 1263's (with original PICK code) was sold out of GM Parts Distribution, but that later SR did not have the single booster ring design. Same deal with the SR 7041270. Having bought & traded/sold hundreds of original divorced choke Pontiac Q-jets, & examined countless later Service Replacements, have never ran across such a factory built manual trans Qjet dealership installed in an automatic car. That's something a later owner or seller has done. Of course the carlot Tonys will try & sell on correctness. It's real easy to get caught up in the numbers matching sales pitch, but as far as that '70 GTO goes, I'd pass. Any Internet carlot flipper joint will have marked that car up tremendously. Bad color combo & automatic '70's are just a poor place to park $25-30-35K. There are better 70's our there. Best to you!


----------



## djust (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Pinion head very informative. It was passed to the son when the original owner passed and I imagine the carb got changed out some time along the way for some reason, I was just wondering why the part numbers don't match up to any references I can find.

I like the color combo because its different, I'm weird that way, I haven't been able to find a single photo online anywhere with those colors.

There won't be anything like it anywhere I go if I end up with it.

I'm going to try to get the car for under 25k but I think that's about where it can be bought, and since the wife will be driving it I am looking for an auto trans car.

I'm not looking for an investment grade car for the budget I have, I just want a fairly original driver and this one seems to fit the bill for me as long as it is what they say it is, I will find out
friday, the trailer is already hooked to the truck.

Another funny part of the story is when the lady that ordered it went to pick it up she decided she didn't like the Rally II's on it because it looked to sporty so it spent its whole life running around
on steel wheels with pontiac hubcaps on it, talk about something looking different, hubcaps on a GTO from the dealer and weird colors. lol


----------

